# Software Question: Tinderbox and bsdconfig



## Phishfry (Mar 1, 2017)

I am wondering about these two projects.

_Tinderbox_ is not mentioned here and I wonder if it is out of favor or what? I see it mentioned in the 2007-2011 timeframe. Was it only for the old pkg system or now obsolete?

`bsdconfig` appears to be a configuration tool in base yet I never heard it recommended at all. Is is OK or badly outdated? It has some nice features.
I understand most of the seasoned users here would have no use for it. Seems like something to help new users.
I like the ncurses look.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2017)

Tinderbox was the "old" package building software that was used to create the official repositories. Really not sure what the current status of it is. It was a bit of a pain to set up and if I recall correctly it always built the entire ports tree (all 25000+ ports). It has since been replaced by poudriere. 

The bsdconfig(8) tool should be fine to use, it was introduced around the same time as the 'new' bsdinstall(8). But most of us just modify rc.conf directly.


----------

